# Karavan boat trailer KCB-2200-70



## hershey2014 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am hoping someone out there owns a this model trailer. I would like to know the height to the base of the tongue of a Karavan KCB-2200-70 boat trailer when it is sitting level on its tongue jack.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 9, 2015)

and, you need to know this why ????? are you going to buy one, or, someone giving you one ?

a quick visit to their website: https://www.karavantrailers.com/boats.cfm Customer service: (920) 928-6200
shows all the specs except for the tongue height.
Maybe a quick call to the company could give you what you need.


:WELCOME:


----------

